
An author used GitHub to write a book - gershwin
http://qz.com/335942/an-author-used-a-tool-for-programmers-to-write-a-book/
======
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here. Lots of people use GitLab as the infrastructure to write
books. Examples are PenFlip.com (using thier fork of GitLab) and all authoring
for O'Reilly Media (their Atlas platform is the frontend.

------
_nullandnull_
Is this new to anyone? I have been using bit-bucket for writing a book for a
couple of months. I figured this is pretty common. The Markdown language is
great for writing technical material.

~~~
gershwin
Gregory Gershwin here. I've seen a few people use version control for
technical books, but I haven't seen much for fiction yet. And for young adult
fiction, I think the examples are slim to none. I'm hoping that opening this
works encourages people to think about other ways of writing/telling stories.

------
psykovsky
>> Right, wonderful, we could see how your story developed, if you had used
line wrapping in your text editor. As is this diff is not at all informative.

[https://github.com/mcwm/novel_story/commit/e50c8ca7c583a6599...](https://github.com/mcwm/novel_story/commit/e50c8ca7c583a65998a626d1912ded176e463f9f#commitcomment-9529159)

~~~
qznc
Github can do better with word highlighting [0]. However, I checked a few of
my own commits and this seems to be unreliable. I very rarely view diffs on
Github, so I do not really care. Maybe someone who uses it more ca comment how
good the word highlighting works.

[0] [https://github.com/blog/1885-better-word-highlighting-in-
dif...](https://github.com/blog/1885-better-word-highlighting-in-diffs)

------
xkarga00
Antreas Antonopoulos has been using Github for writting/editing Mastering
Bitcoin (O'Reilly) as well

[https://github.com/aantonop/bitcoinbook](https://github.com/aantonop/bitcoinbook)

------
aw3c2
What the hell, I scrolled down and got a football article instead. What kind
of insane new design thing is that?

~~~
nacs
I've noticed a few online publications do this lately. They basically attach
additional, recently-published articles in an endless feed as you scroll down
to keep you on the site longer (similar to Pinterest/Facebook feed/Twitter).

